# Wie mache ich ... (Button-Effekt)



## x12x13 (22. März 2004)

Bild der Buttons im Anhang, mich würde mal interessieren wie ich das mache, habe schone viele Tuts durch (XPButtons etc.) aber so bekomme ich das nicht hin


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (23. März 2004)

- Buttonauswahl erstellen
- Fläche füllen
- Ebeneneffekt --> "Schatten nach innen"
- Ebeneneffekt --> "Schlagschatten" und "Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief"
anweden, danach mit den Werten spielen bis gewünschtes Ergebnis sichtbar
ist :-]


----------



## layla (23. März 2004)

Artwork von dir hernehmen
Rechteckauswahltool nehmen Auswahl ziehen -> Auswahl -> Auswahl abrunden einen beliebigen Wert eingeben.
Auswahl umgekehren rest weglöschen.
Danach Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief, Schlagschatten. Fertig.


----------



## x12x13 (28. März 2004)

mh... hab das jetzt so gemacht aber der button ist total eckig ! 

was kann ich tun ?


----------



## layla (28. März 2004)

Weiche Auswahlkante wählen 1-2px reingehen Auswahlumkehren löschen.


----------



## x12x13 (28. März 2004)

danke


----------

